# Super Comanche facelift



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I didn't really like the look of this pistol, and I got kinda brave after my knife handles turned out ok, so I decided to try my hand at making some grips and a forearm. It only took 3 tries for the forearm, 2 for the left grip and one for the right grip. So, I steadily got better as I went along. I went with plain old red oak so it was rather cheap too, as I have less than $20.00 into the whole project. He is a before and after pic, let me know what you think.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I still have some work to do on it, like cutting the top half inch of the front sight off, and replacing it with a piece of fiber optic, but then it will be finished. With this one. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks great Jeff. Are you cutting the top of the sight just so you can have a FO ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That looks great !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks you two.

Don, I'm cutting the front sight because even with the back sight adjusted all the way up my whole 2' pattern is still below where I'm aiming at 25yds. From what I've read about 'em its pretty common. Several folks had good results from just cutting 'em off at the notch in the sight (you can see it in the lower pic best). I figured as long as I'm cutting it, I may as well take off a bit extra and V it so I can glue a piece of FO in there securely, just to make it easier in the dove fields this fall.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have the FO already and if not what size would you need ?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

100% better looking!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks stonegod, and Weasel.

Don, no sir I do not have any yet. Well other than a spare shotgun sight that could be scrapped, but its kinda small diameter. I was planning on hitting the guys at the archery shop on 35th south of Cammelback for some scraps, then cutting the V to match. I'd definitely want as large as I can put AND keep on it maybe 1/8th" by 3/4" long or so. If you have some for sale or some scrap pieces I'd be interested though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll have to look and see if I boxed it or not, but I do have some somewhere ! I won't sell it to you... let me know what else you need LOL I'll wait till I have enough to trade you for something snakey !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking mod.....good job!!!!!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks great--- Really like the new look.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh,ok Don, I'll have to start compiling a list. Lets see, (not counting what you already gave me) I need some FO, I could always use another call, maybe a .375cal projectile just for size comparison with the .38-55 rounds. Yep, I'm pretty sure we can work something out. lol

We've only been out once so far this year, got 1 really nice one, thats going to be my new dress belt. We are going again tonight though, so hopefully we will get a few more to work with.

Thanks 220, and jswift.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give me a call this week, I'll see if I can locate the FO and a 375 projectile.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the new look.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Yo done it justice

nice work


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks sharp!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, what an incredible change. Now that gun looks great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like the contrast between the gun and the stocks. I wouldn't have given the original a second look (no offense) what an amazing difference. Should I ever come across one I'm sending it to you.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments hassel, sgb, Ruger and jbonks. Thats ok Don, no offense taken. I know it was kinda blah at the least to look at, probably more accurate to say ugly at first, but I had seen one redone before I bought it, so I knew what it could look like if I could manage the patients to do my part. I'd love to do another now that I have a clue as to how to go about making a set for that particular gun, so don't hesitate to grab one if you see one. I'll hit you up this week, while I'm working on a set for my .22mag revolver. Its stainless so I'm going to try something different with the wood to get a good contrast I'm thinking some black die in with the tongue oil maybe.?. I'm going to sand down one of my quality control failed grips from the above project and see how it works first.

Oh and the only thing we got tonight snake hunting, was stuck out in BFE several miles from anything in a sand trap someone put right in the dang road. Took an hour of stuffing sagebrush under the tires, but we got through it. Kevin hit it way faster on the way out, and we made it through/jumped it without issue though. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HI-lift Jack. Check Craigs list and backpage worth their weight in sagebrush....

Not ugly ..Just to much dark.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea, it was only a stretch of "blow-sand" about 50' long but it was the width of the road and rather deep, my feet were sinking to my ankles just walking in it. At first it looked like just another spot that had been muddy and rutted then dried out like a half dozen or so spots we had already been through, until we hit it too slow and it just stopped us, by then it was already to late.lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Now that was an incredible transformation for sure. Nice work!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice job Jeff... I need to post a pic of the snake, I put it on a piece of wood...


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Bigdrowdy1, and Eric. Can't wait to see it on the board Eric, the one we got so far this year looks a lot like it, just a bit smaller, and maybe a tad brighter on the tan markings. I lost my knife AGAIN on that one too, no worries though, as again I lost it by putting it where it wouldn't fall off the vehicle if I forgot it, then forgot where that was. :frusty: This time it took me four days to find it though. Hidden right in plain sight, on the dash. I couldn't see it from in the car I found it when walking up to the car, and the sunlight reflected off the blade. :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently someone needs a lanyard for their knife !


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Uh, yep. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very creative and an obvious improvement. I wasn't familiar with it and understand why you might find one useful. Very respectable patterns for short-range work.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks glenway. This vid and one that they use a camper (or some kind of trailer) for a backstop, were why I went with the SC over the 9 inch Cobrey (sp) in .410/.45lc. That pattern is great for the shots you get a rabbits out here, with my long guns I tend to either tear 'em up real bad, or miss 'em because if you let them get out past 20 yds they are usually out of sight down in a wash, or behind something else. That and the amount of rocks on the surface, and how hard baked it is makes a .22lr pistol a bad idea in my book anyway, due to the probability of ricochets, so I wanted a "shot pistol". I'm not sure how well I'll do with doves, but it should be great for cottontails, the jackrabbits tend to run a bit sooner but with the right shot loads, like 3" #6's, or possibly even #4's, (even though the holes in the pattern will be bigger its bout even in comparison to the size difference in the rabbits, and hit harder) it should do well on them too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great video Glen.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, this is what a .38-55 /.410/.444 Marlin round looks like. lol There is no freaking way I'm going to start with this, but it will be pretty sweet if it works at a .45lc loadings/pressures in this case-look. it will take some more measuring and tweaking to get everything a bit closer and less powder for a starting point, but I'm as concerned as I am psyched so I think I'm taking the right path here. As long as I stay well within tested comparable loadings -10%.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks interesting. How's it compare to a .45/70?


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually glenway, its way more like a .45lc, in the loadings I'm considering (BP) but there are some smokeless "modern only" loads that are somewhat comparable to many .45-70 loads, just way higher pressures than I want in this gun. I don't recall the exact # but I think it was in the neighborhood of 36-38,000 psi and around 2400 fps I'm thinking. I need to look it all up again, but the loadings I was looking at in black-powder ran from 750 fps-1000 fps, and in the mid to upper pressure ranges of .45lc "cowboy loads" 12 to 14,500 psi. This would simply be a way to get even more duty from this sidearm. A 3" .410ga # 4 buckshot load would work on most critters I can call in here, probably even cougar at self defense ranges, but in some areas bear are fairly likely to respond and in that case I'd rather have that 300 grn solid even if its just poking along at less than the speed of sound, than 9 .20 cal pellets at just a hair faster. All the while using the same side arm to rabbit and bird hunt to and from sets, well mainly from. lol


----------

